#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Permissão / Compartilhamento /Pastas e Arquivos = Server 2003

## juniorphy

A pedido de cliente, foi instalado o Windows Server 2003. É uma empresa de Desenvolvimento de Software. Ele usa o Server para Compartilhamento de pastas e arquivos. Não tenho experiência em 2003 mas vamos lá, instalei a máquina, habilitei o Active Directory criei usuários, grupos, e pastas que foram compartilhadas. Eis a questão :

* Permissão

Existe alguma forma pela qual dou Permissão para o Usuário (X) Acessar a Pasta (Y) em que:

Ele pode criar, alterar, excluir = MAS = não pode COPIAR, RECORTAR a Pasta, Subpasta e Arquivos do "SERVER 2003" para máquina LOCAL Usuário (X). No meu pensar é algo impossível, pois quando se dá permissão para CRIAR, ALTERAR, EXCLUIR = O Usuário se torna o Administrador da PASTA podendo copiar, etc. 

Se dou a permissão de LEITURA, o Usuário (X) consegue apenas ler, mas o meu problema é que ele precisa no seu trabalho do dia-a-dia alterar essas Pastas, Subpastas e Documentos.

Um dos motivos do meu problema, foi que o Usuário (X) COPIOU todo o CÓD. FONTE de um SISTEMA em que a empresa demorou tempo para desenvolver. A cópia foi do SERVER 2003 ( AONDE ESTÃO OS ARQUIVOS DA EMPRESA ) para a Máquina Local Usuário (X) gravou em um DVD e boa ... rs 

Se puderem ajudar, AGRADEÇO SENHORES !!!

----------


## luisteba

Eu lhe indicaria o uso de auditoria nas pastas compartilhadas onde o proprio windows server grava logs de segurança onde registra quem copiou o arquivo, transferiu ou alterou os dados. Como voce tem o dominio instalado na rede fica mais facil ter este controle.

Confoguração do computador/configurações do windows/configurações de segurança/politicas locais/auditar politica.

um abraço,

Luis

----------


## corradini

Permissões e compartilhamento em NTFS

----------

